# for sale check this out. excellent snow machine



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

holder c 240 articulating tractor ,snowblower,speader on ebay.holder c 240 articulating tractor ,snowblower,speader Item number: 7518157055


----------



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

doe`s anyone here use a holder?


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I believe there was a couple people.. but im not sure if they keep up on the forums in the offseason.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Holder*



jt5019 said:


> I believe there was a couple people.. but im not sure if they keep up on the forums in the offseason.


 Hello, They are good machines.Expensive to repair(Parts)I believe come from Germany for the gear boxes.The earlier ones had more issues with the gear transmissions.The newer hydrastatic ones have less issues.


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

We had one for a couple years to plow sidewalks, was a good machine when it was running. REAL expensive to fix- $230 for a headlight housing, was over $1200 for computer which controls hydrostatic drive.


----------

